# Benelli Super Nova



## jmckinley (May 25, 2007)

I haven't posted in several months and really just remembered I was still part of this forum. I was stationed at GFAFB for a little over 6 years in the 80's and loved the country. No longer in the USAF I now teach history in high school here in Albuquerque. We do have good waterfowl hunting here and I need a new gun. I have been looking at 3 the Stoger 2000, BPS mag and Super Nova. I had a Nova and liked it ok just not smooth enough for me.
I played with the BPS( I shoot a 3" now) and The Nova. I like the feel and handling of the Super Nova. Has anyone used this shotgun and if so what do u thunk?? Before anyone says 870 they don't fit my 6'4" frame worth a darn. Would u get 28" or 26" tubes????? Jess :beer:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

go with the nova

jesse


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I bought a Nova this summer. I beat the **** out of that gun as we hunted the hardest we've ever hunted. I've poured water out of it and picked mud, grass, and snow out of the mechanics of that shot gun this year. It still keeps on trucking. I'm a fan, the Nova is a great beater waterfowl gun.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a super nova and love the thing i put probly more shells through the thing than most people i know. I put probably over 200,000 rounds through it in the summer. Still loves to shoot smoth.


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought a Super Nova this summer and I love the thing. It is a lot easier to clean then other guns I have owned. I am able to get it dirty and have it still work just fine. A friend of mine had the Benelli stoger and that gun does not like to kick out the 3 ½ shells vary easily. and i have also put just as many shells though my Super Nova last summer as werner


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Jordan64_24 said:


> i have a super nova and love the thing i put probly more shells through the thing than most people i know. I put probably over 200,000 rounds through it in the summer. Still loves to shoot smoth.


200,000? So assuming you re-load yourself, you shot $40,000 in shells last summer?


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we have a job were the owner buys all the shells for us they are just 8 shot shells nothing big


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So if the nova wasn't smooth enough for you what makes you think a supernova would be? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think the only difference between the nova and the supernova is the comfortech stock. Id probably save the money on that anyways since I'm not a fan of buttpads falling off. Also, I dont see what a mag bps would do that a 3"er wouldn't.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> So if the nova wasn't smooth enough for you what makes you think a supernova would be? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think the only difference between the nova and the supernova is the comfortech stock. Id probably save the money on that anyways since I'm not a fan of buttpads falling off. Also, I dont see what a mag bps would do that a 3"er wouldn't.


There are no reports of novas having the butt pads fall off that I know of.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That may have been a bad assumtion by me. I figured they would have the same fitting as the sbeII's for the buttpads on the comfortechs. Say the buttpad stays in place just fine, I would still save the money on a reg nova. Just personal opinion.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

JNedved said:


> we have a job were the owner buys all the shells for us they are just 8 shot shells nothing big


Where do I get that job, lol.


----------

